# Skypark Glasgow



## stevief (Nov 21, 2011)

Anyone work there from here?

Just wondered If I have any work neighbours. See quite a few nice cars which look as though someone shares my OCD over keeping them clean.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

My missus work with Travel 2 on the 8th floor, I collect her at 5 and park in the visitors car park to wait.


----------



## stevief (Nov 21, 2011)

I think I know you.

I work security, sometimes on the ramp, pretty sure you're the guy who I stop sometimes and says "I usually park in the visitors car park". Never seem to remember your registration plate :lol:


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

That'll be me, Volvo S40 with a DW OCD sticker on the back window. Which one are you. Does this mean I can't come up with a dirty car anymore ?


----------



## stevief (Nov 21, 2011)

Lol now I know it's you I'll be sure to inspect the car before allowing entry  I'm one of the young ones, short hair. I'll be sure to say hi next time I see you though, as there's a few young yins!


----------



## ohms12 (Oct 27, 2011)

1. What the chuff is Skypark? Sounds mythical.
2. Thats all i've got.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Big office building at Finnieston. 

Sorry...did I say big?? What I meant to say was ENORMOUS.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Yep it's a massive building, very cool looking though with those 'mirrored look' windows.


----------



## stevief (Nov 21, 2011)

That pic is just skypark 1. There is still Skypark 2, 3, 4, 5 and 6 :lol:

They're also demolishing the building across the Road next to the expressway for a new Skypark 7 / Retail / Hotel in the next few years. I've lost a stone since I started patrolling the ****er. Brutal.


----------



## tamson (Nov 2, 2006)

i sometimes deliver there(3663 truck)


----------



## ohms12 (Oct 27, 2011)

chisai said:


> Big office building at Finnieston.
> 
> Sorry...did I say big?? What I meant to say was ENORMOUS.


Just a mixture of companies in there then? Anyone interesting?


----------



## stevief (Nov 21, 2011)

There's about 30 companies. Most interesting probably is the MOD who are in their unmarked building with windows 12ft high greyed out. Couple of sciency research labs, and the Glasgow School of Art rent most of one building now too.


----------

